# Police Officer Allen Jacobs



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Allen Lee Jacobs*
Greenville Police Department, South Carolina

End of Watch: Friday, March 18, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 28

*Tour:* 4 years, 6 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Committed suicide

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Allen Lee Jacobs was shot multiple times as he and other Crime Response Team officers attempted to serve a warrant on a wanted gang member at a home near Rebecca Street and Ackley Road, in the Nicholtown neighborhood.

When the subject saw the officers he fled on foot onto a wooded path with officers in pursuit. He was chased into the backyard of a home where he fatally shot Officer Jacobs. He was able to continue fleeing but encountered other officers who had been posted on a perimeter. He committed suicide before he could be taken into custody.

Other officers rendered aid to Officer Jacobs, who was transported to hospital where he later succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Jacobs was a decorated United States Army veteran and served with the Greenville Police Department for four and one-half years. He is survived by his expectant wife and two sons.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Ken Miller
Greenville Police Department
4 McGee Street
Greenville, SC 29601

Phone: (864) 271-5333


----------

